# This Weekend's Menu



## LarryWolfe (Sep 15, 2006)

Bushell of Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs, couple lbs of pulled pork and shredded beef!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 15, 2006)

Friday is pizza night in this household. Saturday morning there is a 10K race in town that I have to be on standby for. Saturday late I'm hoping to go to the San Gennaro Festival in NYC. Sunday is parade day in town, the last of our parades for this year. They close down Main St. Northport and have a big party. We have our own at the firehouse. Afterwards, lucky me, my Jets are playing at 4:00, so it's off to the local tavern to watch the game!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm working both sat and sun......I predict pizza and wings for the bills game on sunday


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 15, 2006)

Pit Beef on Saturday at the lake house.  Left over spaghetti tonight from last night.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 15, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> Larry, those Chesapeake Bay blue crabs sound good, how ya gonna fix em?
> Nick, one day I'm gonna make it to the San Gennaro festival in NYC. and Greg, left over pasta ia always good.
> There ain't nothin like wings and football Wittdog. BTW, what exactly is a Bill? :?


U know they used to play against that team in Houston......The Titans... oh wait oops.....The Oilers...oh wait...The Texans....   The Buffalo Bills against the Miami Dolphins....we teach them early around here to Squish the Fish...my kids hate the dolphins. :twisted:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 15, 2006)

Tonight - Brauts simmered in beer and onions then grilled to brown, Fries, malted beverage.

Tomorrow - 20lb whole shoulder, brisket, thighs, beans, taters, lots o beer.

Daughter's 6th birthday party.


----------



## Unity (Sep 15, 2006)

I've got a rack of Wolfe Rubbed spareribs on right now -- I ate the skirt meat about 45 minutes ago.  

--John  8) 
(Sorry to get the jump on you, you non-retired folks.   )


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 15, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Tonight - Brauts simmered in beer and onions then grilled to brown, Fries, malted beverage.
> 
> Tomorrow - 20lb whole shoulder, brisket, thighs, beans, taters, lots o beer.
> 
> Daughter's 6th birthday party.


Tell your daughter Happy B-Day [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]
Simmered then browned? I always grilled then into the beer hot tub.
I'll have to try them that way U.B.  

As far as eats on the menu for the weekend. Tonight it's Mom's 1 dish recipe. Big bad biker party Sat. night thru early Sun. morning   
Ithink the pizza place and /or  Hop Sing will busy around my place this weekend  

Man I haven't smoked and/or grilled anything for 2 weeks!
Next weekend that will change


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 15, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> Larry, those Chesapeake Bay blue crabs sound good, how ya gonna fix em?
> Nick, one day I'm gonna make it to the San Gennaro festival in NYC. and Greg, left over pasta ia always good.
> There ain't nothin like wings and football Wittdog. BTW, what exactly is a Bill? :?



Steamed with tons of Old Bay Seasoning and cold beer!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 15, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Man I haven't smoked and/or grilled anything for 2 weeks!



*YOUR FIRED!!!!!!!!!*    [smilie=eek2.gif]


----------



## john pen (Sep 16, 2006)

Working all weekend....no cooking...Thinking about what Im going to cook monday on my day off..


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I didn't know I was hired


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 16, 2006)

Ribs today, Q'd beans w/ point, corn, and some crawfish today... Grilled Tuna steaks, bok choy, n risotto tomorrow.

So uh... where all the pics of this cooking stuff everyone is doing?


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Just finished a job for 165 adults and 35 kids. Briskets, Butts, Hugarian Kielgasa, Hot dogs, Whole Chix legs, herbed redskins, pinto beans, and slaw. Had a couple guys hanging with me last night and cooked some loin backs with Wolfe Rub. Man you'd thought those guys died and went to heaven! Memo to self: DO NOT DRINK 10 BEERS ON A CATERING JOB EVE AGAIN!!!!!

ps. Smoked 6 duck breasts for the Smoked Duck and Andouille Gumbo I'm cooking Friday night at Oinktoberfest.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

Well it seems everybody talked a good game here, but I haven't seen any pictures to back it up with!


----------



## john pen (Sep 17, 2006)

I could post a pic of me at work all weekend !


----------



## wittdog (Sep 17, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I could post a pic of me at work all weekend !


Would that include a pic of a donut?


----------



## john pen (Sep 17, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make me laugh...C'mon...its 2006..we eat bagles !


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 17, 2006)

Last night: Hobo stew out at a friend's house. The county fire department even made a special visit to make sure the fire pit was under control. Prior to that I picked up tri tips for $2.19 a pound for another day.

Today: Prime rib on the WSM at the Crazy Greek's House just in time for a football game.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 17, 2006)

Got a ham ready for the oven with pasta salad and sweet potato's.  My brother and his family are comming over so I can do some welding on his new trailer.  Went ahead and invited my folks as well.  Full house and a hot meal.   Then the skins wipping up on the cowboys tonight.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

Well I previously posted that I wasn't cooking this weekend in the beginning of this thread. Seems all you folks are talking a good game but have nothing to back it up (pics)! So I threw a few rag steaks on the grill this morning for lunch tomorrow, JUST to have a pic to post here! Wow a thread 2 pages long with 1 tinie, tiny picture. You should all be ashamed of yourselfes!  





BTW, they are rubbed down with Wolfe Rub Bold! Man I love that stuff!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well I previously posted that I wasn't cooking this weekend in the beginning of this thread. Seems all you folks are talking a good game but have nothing to back it up (pics)! So I threw a few rag steaks on the grill this morning for lunch tomorrow, JUST to have a pic to post here! Wow a thread 2 pages long with 1 tinie, tiny picture. You should all be ashamed of yourselfes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm saving myself for Oinktoberfest...so I will be like a virgin


----------



## wittdog (Sep 17, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> I gotta get my camera back from my daughter so I can post some pic's. Ya'll with young un's know how it is when ya loan em something, they forget where they got it from.


Or like the Dark Knight Detective John Pen...u reckon that the dog wrecked it.


----------



## Unity (Sep 17, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Then the skins wipping up on the cowboys tonight.









--John  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2006)

My flag is flying and the Sean Taylor jersey is going on shortly.  Skins are gonna win tonight, (please God)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2006)

doing spares today, pics in a while.


----------

